# Ripariums



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Not sure if this is the right section, but it is a freshwater question.

Does anyone keep any Ripariums?
What plants have you used/kept with any success with?

So far I have these plants in mind:


> From another forum:
> 1. A layout with Cyperus umbrella sedges and carpeting stem plants
> 2. A layout with Spathiphyllum peace lilies, Pilea and other tropical forest plants
> 3. A layout with Acorus sweetflag along with other selections as visual accents


Layout 2 is my fave option, but 1 is nice too.
I may even do a mixture of the 2 or 3.

I may throw a few orchids in my HOB's too, I've seen a few people do this & it seems to work.

This is a new part of our hobby that has peaked my interest as of lately?
I tried a "low tech planted" & failed pretty miserably. 
I managed to keep a few(very few) hardy plants in a partially filled tank without any heat or filtration, basically survivors of my failed experiment.
I've seen these really beautiful Ripariums setups on other forums.
I thought I might be more successful @ keeping "normal" plants alive while adding some extra filtration on a few tanks I have setup.
I also have a few empties that would work nicely. :bigsmile:

I have a bunch of pix, but don't want to post without the owners consent.
If you google Ripariums you will see many great examples.

Looking forward to seeing if any other member are familiar with Ripariums.

Sorry Mods if this is in the wrong section.


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

Heh, saw that thread on MFK, that guy has some gorgeous ones. Want to build one too, not allowed anymore tanks though  Gradually turning my 4 gallon into one though...have some bamboo hang over it, might add more later on.


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

i've always been interested in this, but the tank size to pull it off easily is not practical for me at the moment.


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I've been telling myself to downsize for quite some time now.
Maybe I'm secretly finding an excuse not to. :bigsmile:
:lol:


----------



## Lymric (Feb 27, 2011)

most pond border plants would work well for you. you only need to make sure the humidity and light you provide works for the species you choose. some actually like their leaves surprisingly dry.
also quite a few of the plants that are sold as aquatic, but actually aren't, will also work very well above the water line, with only the roots submerged.
and of course the floaters that we all know and love, are naturals for that type of setup.
you don't necessarily need filtration, but current or an air stone is a must, even if it's a weak one.

hope that helps, I know I didn't give you any specific plant species, but that's cause there are quite a few that can work..


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I'll most likely keep filtration since I will have a few fish in the tanks.
I'm most likely going to try in a grow out or maybe my QT tank, since I don't see myself getting too many fish in the future(I hope).

I've heard Dieffenbachia (Dumb Cane) & Spathiphyllum peace lilies work, but then I read that the sap is poisonous. 
I've actually seen a few rips with these plants, but what I worry about is my fish nipping on the roots.
These are actually 2 plants I was planning on using, since they're the easiest to find.
Anyone try these plants out?


----------



## Lymric (Feb 27, 2011)

i know dief's are no good for people cats and dogs... but thats the leaves, and stem... i couldnt tell you if the fish could live with the roots or not. some of the more easy to find plants i know of are;
Ficus species; weeping fig, climbing fig, etc.
Pathos vine or philodendron vines
Brazilian sword plant
Bamboo and emergent grasses
Some iris species, and some ferns
a riparium is basically an aquaponic setup, on a smaller scale. so considering that most plants can be grown hydroponicly, it is a matter of finding the ones that are the easiest for you, and making sure they have "food"


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

"Food" as in ferts or chemicals?
I fear chemicals used in "hydros" may be a bit harsh on any fish I keep in the tank(s).
I was thinking the plants I choose might be ok with the waste my fish produce & dosing fish safe ferts if needed(sparingly).
I'm still really "green " on this subject, so any info is much appreciated.

Thanks guys, & gals.


----------



## Lymric (Feb 27, 2011)

no, no. def not chemicals! the (fish waste, oxygen, light) is what i meant by food. plants are like a natural filter, you shouldn't need to fertilize much, if at all


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

Now to go plant shopping...

Bump...


----------



## Grete_J (Oct 5, 2010)

Red mangrove type plants?


----------



## `GhostDogg´ (Apr 22, 2010)

I luv the idea of mangroves, but they require salt & are really slow growing. 
Don't know how my fish would do with salt.
If I can find 1 already big enough with large roots I'd be down to pop that right into my 90G right now.:bigsmile:
I'm actually looking for roots to add in the 90G, I want something nice & thick.
I have plenty rock but not enough wood yet.

Are there any plants/small trees like plants that have large root systems that might work in a rip?


----------

